# What's your average length of a Tren Cycle?



## hhsbigmike (Dec 10, 2011)

What's your average length of a Tren Cycle? What dose would be ideal?


----------



## SwoleZilla (Dec 10, 2011)

i never come off


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 10, 2011)

As long as you can hang on!!

Id say for me tren ace 8 weeks is long enough, Tren E 12 weeks was pushing it


----------



## SwoleZilla (Dec 10, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> As long as you can hang on!!
> 
> Id say for me tren ace 8 weeks is long enough, Tren E 12 weeks was pushing it




lol i like that one OSL "as long as you can hang on" hahah!


----------



## yerg (Dec 10, 2011)

you dudes are so lucky.. tren kicks my ass...


----------



## Mooksman (Dec 11, 2011)

8 weeks


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 11, 2011)

I usually tap out after 6-8 weeks...


----------



## SwoleZilla (Dec 11, 2011)

ya im a 8 weeker. i just cant afford anylonger sometimes...usually dont see  many sides other than i cant sleep for shit


----------



## keith1569 (Dec 11, 2011)

12 to 16 weeks on tren e


----------



## hhsbigmike (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone I was looking to do roughly 10-12 weeks on Tren E, any thoughts on good first time user doses?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 11, 2011)

Give us your stats and experience level please.


----------



## AnabollicA (Dec 11, 2011)

brad1224 said:


> i never come off


 
Great answer! I'm with you LOL


----------



## Thresh (Dec 11, 2011)

Why tap out? From sides? I've only experienced the insomnia and vivid dreams. I never feel tired vs my normal lack of sleep and tired. So tren is a gift.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 11, 2011)

you should go with Tren Ace for your first time. that way, if the sides become too much to handle, you'll only be waiting days insteads of weeks for the ester to clear.


----------



## hhsbigmike (Dec 11, 2011)

5' 10"
204lbs
12% BF
Been training for 4years I've dropped from 300lbs to 173lb (sadly through anorexia) Began weight training and have gained up to 216lbs at 15%~16%BF but have recently wanted to drop fat percentage more so I've worked my way down to 204lbs at 12%~11.8% overall goal would be 220s at 12%BF

Previous cycle was 650mg of test and T3 for 12 weeks, I really wasn't that impressed with strength gains... I really only gained about 20lbs to my movements and I've seen more out of PHs I've used. Most I got from that cycle was literally about a 10~15% size increase in my forearms.

Anything else I can tell yah let me know


----------



## hhsbigmike (Dec 11, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> you should go with Tren Ace for your first time. that way, if the sides become too much to handle, you'll only be waiting days insteads of weeks for the ester to clear.



The sides really don't sound like anything I can't handle... just tough that shit out. either way I was thinking of only starting around 300-350mg a week.


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 11, 2011)

12 weeks is great


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 11, 2011)

hhsbigmike said:


> The sides really don't sound like anything I can't handle... just tough that shit out. either way I was thinking of only starting around 300-350mg a week.



Lol ya think so do ya. When your a sweaty mess and bp is through the roof and you want to fight anything that moves. Tren is no joke it can also mess with you mentally. Just my two cents dont take it lightly its some heavy duty shit bro.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 11, 2011)

alright, its your call. 300-350 for however long you want...


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 11, 2011)

First time on Tren should be around 225mg weekly. Preferably Ace.


----------



## hhsbigmike (Dec 11, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Lol ya think so do ya. When your a sweaty mess and bp is through the roof and you want to fight anything that moves. Tren is no joke it can also mess with you mentally. Just my two cents dont take it lightly its some heavy duty shit bro.



Test makes get night sweats at the peak use to that, but as for attitude and mental stability... I'm mature enough to control myself, no added sparks like a girlfriend. I'm sure smoking a joint would still calm you down tren or not.



heavyiron said:


> First time on Tren should be around 225mg weekly. Preferably Ace.



If I can really reap good results like I hear about with tren on 225mg I may consider ace as it would be affordable. Tren E is just cheap and at 200mg/ml 10ml goes a long ways.


----------



## zacthemac (Dec 11, 2011)

^^^^^^
You are seriously underestimating what you are about to get into man.


----------



## hhsbigmike (Dec 11, 2011)

zacthemac said:


> ^^^^^^
> You are seriously underestimating what you are about to get into man.



Oh god I hope so  I'm thinking I may start 200mg a week  if that's the recommended and if sides are tolerable I'll gradually ramp it up.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 11, 2011)

I say this sincerely, please listen to the advice being given. Many guys with experience that you should listen to. Just "toughing it out" is stupid. Let me know how that works when you cant sleep at night, every night.


----------



## hhsbigmike (Dec 11, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> I say this sincerely, please listen to the advice being given. Many guys with experience that you should listen to. Just "toughing it out" is stupid. Let me know how that works when you cant sleep at night, every night.



No I'm listening man don't get me wrong I'm already convinced to drop the tren e for ace but the only solid dosage recommendation for a starter I've gotten is 225mg... would you agree or do you have a different input?


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 11, 2011)

Generally you want to start low and work up with ace. 75mg eod to start and go up from there. Tren ace also starts working quick so you will know if its enogh or not within the first few weeks.


----------



## hhsbigmike (Dec 11, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Generally you want to start low and work up with ace. 75mg eod to start and go up from there. Tren ace also starts working quick so you will know if its enogh or not within the first few weeks.



Word thanks man, that's about the same yea 250~300 mg a week, Is EOD cool? I heard more consistent pins reduce side b/c of the even blood levels


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 11, 2011)

hhsbigmike said:


> Word thanks man, that's about the same yea 250~300 mg a week, Is EOD cool? I heard more consistent pins reduce side b/c of the even blood levels



Every other day works fine. You can do ed if you want.


----------



## yerg (Dec 11, 2011)

3 weeks is all ive been able to hang.. its sickening!  love hate baby


----------



## keith1569 (Dec 11, 2011)

if you go with ed or eod try using slin pins..makes it super easy to do injections..takes a bit long to push the oil through but worth it


----------



## keith1569 (Dec 11, 2011)

yerg said:


> 3 weeks is all ive been able to hang.. its sickening!  love hate baby



lol jusus 3 weeks!  crazy man..


----------



## hhsbigmike (Dec 11, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> if you go with ed or eod try using slin pins..makes it super easy to do injections..takes a bit long to push the oil through but worth it



Yea lol that's all that gets me with that everyday I'd be stretching it.... Would end up pinning a site before it even recovered


----------



## hhsbigmike (Dec 11, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> lol jusus 3 weeks!  crazy man..



You really get results after only 3 weeks...? sorry I'm use to the test taking so long to kick in that's impressive if so...


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 11, 2011)

hhsbigmike said:


> No I'm listening man don't get me wrong I'm already convinced to drop the tren e for ace but the only solid dosage recommendation for a starter I've gotten is 225mg... would you agree or do you have a different input?


 I agree with that. see how it works for you. if you plan on cycling for most of your adult life, youll have plenty of time to try different compounds and dosages. for now, just stick with something lowkey.


----------



## hhsbigmike (Dec 11, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> I agree with that. see how it works for you. if you plan on cycling for most of your adult life, youll have plenty of time to try different compounds and dosages. for now, just stick with something lowkey.



Yea I was looking at doing a 500/500 Test/Deca but the fat burning that people talk about with tren was appealing... that's all


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 11, 2011)

Tren is a very strong compound. I think everyone has a love/hate relationship with it. Your body will become a furnace and you'll see changes to your physique quickly...with diet and training in check, of course.


----------



## Thresh (Dec 11, 2011)

Thresh said:


> Why tap out? From sides? I've only experienced the insomnia and vivid dreams. I never feel tired vs my normal lack of sleep and tired. So tren is a gift.



So I guess I'm the only one that has been enjoying the sides?  I flipped my test/dosage almost 2 weeks go. Runin 600mg tren e and 325 test c now.


----------



## TBLAZIN (Dec 11, 2011)

if hgh was in the pic, would sleep be more manageable???, thats the ONLY reason im avoiding this compound...but for summer..i plan on a sweet 16wk test prop/hgh 4-6iu's/8 wk/winny100mg eod<ject> possibly some var as well..lol..but i would love to switch the winny to tren, just i have 3 kids, and i barely sleep as it is, but the aggression i can use sparring 3 times minimal a week


----------



## DGettin (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm on Tren E for the second time at 100mg every third day.  For me, that low of a dose works.  I don't think I could handle anymore.  It makes me wanna hurt people everyday for the stupidest stuff.  I'm real edgy and aggression levels are definitely up.  Might be due to the fact that I can't sleep for shit.  Love this stuff!


----------



## AnabollicA (Dec 11, 2011)

Thresh said:


> So I guess I'm the only one that has been enjoying the sides?  I flipped my test/dosage almost 2 weeks go. Runin 600mg tren e and 325 test c now.



Sweet I'm doing the same thing! I'm running Tren Ace at 550mg/wk and test E at 300mg/wk. it's been a good run the past 6 weeks so far. I get the sides but not as bad as when I run higher test with it. Hot flashes instead of steady 24 hr sweating (except night sweats, that's constant) and vivid dreams vs insomnia. And my libido is through the roof! I like my high tren / low test experiment so far!

If anyone is wondering why I'm running long ester test with tren ace, it's because I'm on TRT and will continue to cruise when I'm done blasting the tren.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 11, 2011)

TBLAZIN said:


> if hgh was in the pic, would sleep be more manageable???, thats the ONLY reason im avoiding this compound...but for summer..i plan on a sweet 16wk test prop/hgh 4-6iu's/8 wk/winny100mg eod<ject> possibly some var as well..lol..but i would love to switch the winny to tren, just i have 3 kids, and i barely sleep as it is, but the aggression i can use sparring 3 times minimal a week



HGH would help with quality of sleep, xanax as well.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 11, 2011)

Xanax is the ONLY way I can run Tren without committing homicide...


----------



## yerg (Dec 11, 2011)

^^^ this.. im stockpiling xanex!!!!!!!!!!lmao


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 11, 2011)

Ive honestly stared down an 80 yr old women for counting out pennies at the grocery store. Tren = asshole lol!!


----------



## TBLAZIN (Dec 11, 2011)

good luck when you TRY to get off that xanax, the WORST benzo to withdrawl from, literally HELL..i


----------



## bigdtrain (Dec 11, 2011)

the pros say to use it as high amount as you can for as long as you can
but we are talking top ifbb pros


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 11, 2011)

TBLAZIN said:


> good luck when you TRY to get off that xanax, the WORST benzo to withdrawl from, literally HELL..i


I only take one dose before bed. Never had a problem with it but some guys do get addicted.


----------



## Elbutcho (Dec 11, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> if you go with ed or eod try using slin pins..makes it super easy to do injections..takes a bit long to push the oil through but worth it



Sorry a little off topic but what size slins would you need for oils?


----------



## murf23 (Dec 11, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Lol ya think so do ya. When your a sweaty mess and bp is through the roof and you want to fight anything that moves. Tren is no joke it can also mess with you mentally. Just my two cents dont take it lightly its some heavy duty shit bro.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^ Exactly what I would say


----------

